
The ‘Geno-Economists’ Say DNA Can Predict Our Chances of Success - mcenedella
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/11/16/magazine/tech-design-economics-genes.html
======
AtlasBarfed
I'd rather economists actually worked on predicting the futures of normal
economies, which they still have failed to do.

Although IQ is extremely heritable, I doubt the addition of biology and the
influence of nurture would enable anything beyond good headlines for dumb news
organizations.

